

Socialize paid $625 to Jonathanscard - that's enough for an iPad - danielodio
http://twitter.com/#!/Socialize/status/102101017260335105

======
iamdave
Socialize seems to be a pretty big contributor to this, what's their stake?

~~~
danielodio
Trying to make the world a better place. :)

And we just launched our social API and SDKs that add a layer of business
intelligence to any app via a drop-in social platform. Think Google+ Circles
meets Flurry SDK in any app. <http://www.GetSocialize.com>

~~~
iamdave
Well good on you guys :)

I might take a look at this API, been looking for some good weekend things to
play with.

